# Fursavers



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Do any of you use them? And for what purposes? I just got one for the heck of it, thinking about locking it down with a link and just using it as a general collar that won't hide my dog's pretty, pretty neck. I like the way my dog looks without a fat leather collar on her.

Vanity post. But I don't find a lot of information out there around fursavers other than that they're just chokes. They seem a lot like a particular trainer (can't remember his name, wrote "Great Dogs, Good Owners" called "Woodhouse Collars" (after Barbara Woodhouse)...he used them locked up (not as chokes) as corrective devices for pet dogs, his hypothesis was that the noise of the links became a corrective in and of itself (not saying I agree or disagree with it, I guess I get it as a conditioning thing).


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I've always used fursavers, only Herm Sprenger of course. If I buy a pinch or a fursaver, it's gotta be Herm Sprenger, and it's gotta be Curogan.
I really don't like chokers (I'd rather just have the dog on a regular collar, and wouldn't use one myself during bitework), but I've used them on dogs with sensitive skin/beautiful ruffs as their always on collar. I usually either buy a size too small (so the collar can't really be used as a choker), or I clip together the live and the dead ring. Carbon doesn't have one yet, so he goes sans collar inside. If he goes outside, right now he's either on his "nice collar" (a thinner - 1/2" wide- leather collar) or he's on his "mean collar" (2" wide "big dog" leather collar). This is his agitation collar, and I only let him wear it either when we're doing bitework or if I decide to walk him down Curry Ford Rd. here in Orlando at 12am. Don't ask, I'm an insomniac.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jak wears a fursaver all the time, as his regular collar. I even have an ID tag on one of the links. Most of the time, I clip the leash to the live ring, pull a couple of links through so it's not so loose, but not too tight either, and clip the leash to another link of the collar as well. They don't do very well as a correction collar because the links are so big that they don't slide through the ring very well (which is the same reason you're supposed to buy the smallest gauge choke collar that will fit your dog, if you're planning on using a choke collar for training - the smaller the links, the easier they slide through the ring and the easier it is to give a correction). 



PS: Brian Kilcommons was the man's name you couldn't think of. He and Barbara wrote the book "Good Owners, Great Dogs," and he did use the live ring of the collar. I have the book somewhere.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> PS: Brian Kilcommons was the man's name you couldn't think of.


That's him, thanks. He has some good advice for pet owners, IMO.


----------



## Mark Keating (Sep 3, 2006)

*fur savers*

Hey Woody!
The reason they designed fursavers is...
When you are working with a typical choke collar every link pulls a little hair with every correction, therefore..more links means more hair loss. 
They function essentially the same as a choke and I like them if I have a trained dog who needs minimal corrections during bitework.
Also I think they look super cool.
Take care
Mark


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I use a fursaver or flat leather collar only. The large links of the fursaver does exactly that BUT, it's not good for corrections. The large links don't slide freely and lock up to easy. 
When Thunder has his on, I use the dead ring only.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

How are you all tying them back (i.e., linking up the dead ring to the rest of the collar so it's just a collar...)...I got a stainless link at Lowe's (not sure what you call it, it's a link that you can "screw down" one side and then tighten back up) that's about the size of the other links...is there a better way?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The only time Jak's is 'tied back' is when I've got him on leash. Otherwise it's just on him. I don't keep the live ring tied back.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

*Prong collar*

Hi all,
for what its worth, I just bought a new type of prong collar during my Holland/Germany trip.
I have always used a prong and/or a fur saver on my dogs but found it a hassle having to clip the prongs together.
This model is adjusted by length (links)and just has a normal "slide clip", a male and female part :wink: 
It is all stainless and very easy to put on. When you pull for correction, it pulls the whole collar, like a leather collar would do, without choking.
A great collar and my dog loves it. It is an HS (Springer).

Robert


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you have a pic?


----------



## Derek Sanders (Jul 11, 2006)

Is this the one?

http://www.sprenger.de/hs/abt_hund/katalog_hund_06/hund_06_s23.pdf


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Derek Sanders said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.sprenger.de/hs/abt_hund/katalog_hund_06/hund_06_s23.pdf



YES the number 1.

Robert


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Derek Sanders said:


> Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.sprenger.de/hs/abt_hund/katalog_hund_06/hund_06_s23.pdf


Those are not prongs! I'm gonna PROVE it scientifically, hopefully. :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Hmm... how well does it work? I don't know if it's just the pic, but I think I'll just stick to my good ol' fashioned, time-tested collar. Interesting that they now developed a cover so people won't know it's a prong... that would've been good for me in NUMEROUS situations. People see a prong and thinks the dog is mean. Maybe it could be used for PR?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh I've seen those -- I own the #3 on that page, the invisible prong/hidden prong collar, the D ring on the collar broke, it's a good thing I had the dog on a choker as a back up too. Poor craftsmanship and not stainless.


----------

